# Manual Slide



## tripod (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi again.

I just recently posted about the outdoor camp kitchen and very much appreciate your views. I also noted as follows:

"Although the hard slideout sleeping area is an interesting concept, if I'm moving from a pop-up I want to move away from slideouts (unless they are powered)."

We are still trying to decide which trailer we like. We had a good look at the 27RSDS but we are concerned that constantly having to open and close the queen slide each time we camped would be annoying. Particularly if it is raining or if no one else is with us and we don't really need the extra room.

We love the stand-alone queen bed at the other end and we're looking for extra room for kids (which at 16, 14 and 12 yrs won't be camping with us too much longer), or for another couple.

Do you find that having to manually open the slide is a pain?

Just trying to make the right choice...

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Opening the queen slide is very simple and quick. We have it down to a minute or two. It gives us a 33' long trailer while only towing a 28'. I did a mod that changes it into a king bed since I'm a big guy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry,

It's really not an issue to worry about. It really takes no time at all, and is very easy. As far as being out in the weather is concerned, I bet it dosen't take me more than about a minute and a half to get the bars in place if I am in a hurry.

Hooking up the city water, or electricity. cranking down the stabilizers or unhitching. Deploying the awning. Any one of those things will take as long or longer.

And as far as physical effort is concerned, my son could easily do it at the age of eight.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

We have the 26RS and my 117 Lb., 5' 2" wife can pull out the slide and set it up. Just remember to open an window or the door.

Mike


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

No problem for me either. In fact, that's my part of the job. We each have different things we do in setting up camp. I figured if I get the bed set up first, then I'm ready to do the inside stuff, while DH hooks up the water, sewer, etc...


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Outback did a great job on the slide. Like everyone said, it is so easy the DW or a small child could do it in a minute or less.

The only drawback is the weight it adds to the TT. Someone told me that each slide adds about 500 pounds to the weight of the trailer. To me that makes sense as each slide must have itâ€™s own roof, 3 walls and a floor. On the upside, if you have the TV to handle the extra weight the added benefit of the additional room without the additional length makes it well worthwhile.

Just to give you an idea of how easy it is to push in. I had the trailer open one day to get ready for a trip and didnâ€™t have the slide locked open. The wind was right strong that day and as we were working inside, the slide started to close on us so you can see it doesnâ€™t take a lot to close.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The slide is simple and my kids can do it in a couple of minutes. As PDX said,it takes longer to crank the stabilizer jacks down. It adds 4-5 more feet when deployed. As for add'l weight, you would have it anyway if you had a longer trailer. Many of us moved from pop ups and decided it was a non factor. I tow 25 feet but that 30 footer sure looks roomy when opened up.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

No problem here. We moved to the Outback from a tent. We did use a friends pop up and we rented a hybrid. Way easier and much quicker. I can do it myself at 5'2". We can set up in under 20" most of the time. I wouldn't worry about the rear slide being too much work, if anything after setting up your pop up you'll be amazed how easy it is. JMHO

Steph


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

My 7 year old can slide it out. If you get a chance slide one for yourself, you will find it to be very simple and easy.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Opening the queen slide is very simple and quick. We have it down to a minute or two. It gives us a 33' long trailer while only towing a 28'. I did a mod that changes it into a king bed since I'm a big guy.
> [snapback]119440[/snapback]​


Hmm, Do you have any pictures and can you explain what you did please!!!! I am 6'5" myself and find myslef always hitting my head or feet on the walls when I sleep.

Kosin Trouble


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi.
I have a 2006 27RSDS, and the slide is no real problem. It took me a while to get the hang of putting the support bars in place, but after that, it was a breeze. I'll be 50 yrs. old on 6/20, I'm disabled with neck fusion from C3-7, lower back problems and nerve damage in my left leg. I still manage to set up/break down this camper ALONE(!) as well as tow it. SO, if you have a help-mate, you're really in business. If I were you, I'd make sure I got the model I wanted to get, to start with, as it depreciates about $5,000+ when it's titled.








Darlene action


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Make sure you leave a door opened when deploying and retracting the rear slide. There's a vacuum effect if you don't which can make it harder.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The rear slide works so smoothly that I almost wish the dinette slide was manual so I wouldn't have to worry about parts failing. We moved up from a 26rs and love the 27rsds.

John


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

And to answer the other part of the question, we have closed in the rain and not had a problem. The roof is slanted so most of the rain falls off and the gasket takes care of the rest. JR


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

The Queen Slide is so easy, my 4 year old Yellow Lab can open it.

OK, maybe not- but it is no problem at all.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

My son and wife have no problem either and it takes under a min.
The only thing that you have to worry about is if you have a tree near you may get branches and things on the roof take a broom and sweep it off before closing a small ladder would help to get up there, or use the picnic table

Good Luck 
Willie action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The only time you'll have an issue is if you don't level the trailer and you end up pulling the slide uphill. This is a good thing, as you will then remember you forgot to level correctly.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Tripod - two popups for 14 years. Absolutely no comparison. The rear slide takes me all of three minutes - soup to nuts. And that includes the walk to the front storage compartment for the bars and a stop for a glass of milk and cookies along the way.

It's a non-issue. Well, actually it's not a non-issue, it's a big issue. It's a BIG feature. Mine tows like a 30 footer and sits like a 35. Absolutely love it. And the four bunks of the 28 are great for the kids and great for guests when you have them. I would prefer the larger bathroom of the 27 though.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I would prefer the larger bathroom of the 27 though.
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]119792[/snapback]​


Scott we would all prefer a larger bathroom









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We have the 27
Slide...NO problem whatsoever! (we came from pop-up land, had a Niagara)
Bigger bathroom...






























MaeJae


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> We have the 27
> Slide...NO problem whatsoever! (we came from pop-up land, had a Niagara)
> Bigger bathroom...
> 
> ...


Oh sure! Rub it in.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

tripod said:


> "Although the hard slideout sleeping area is an interesting concept, if I'm moving from a pop-up I want to move away from slideouts (unless they are powered)."
> 
> Do you find that having to manually open the slide is a pain?
> 
> ...


Having had a pop-up and then a hybrid prior to buying the Outback this year, I can tell you there is no comparison between setting up the beds on a pop-up/hybrid vs. the Outback slide-out bed. With the pop-up/hybrid you have to pull out/flip down the bed floor, put in the support poles under the bed, put up the canvas and support pole, then make up the bed. With the Outback it's just put the support poles in place, unlock the slide and pull it out - voila!

If you won't need the bed for sleeping space, it's a great place to throw "stuff" and then hide it behind the curtains. If you're using the bed for sleeping space you can make up the bedding and just leave it in place until it needs washing, no need to remake/tear down the bed every time the bed is opened/closed.

Set up/break down of the slide-out bed in the rain isn't a problem, and there's no more problem with closing up wet canvas that needs to be opened up as soon as you get home to dry it out.

The extra 5' of room in the trailer makes the 1-2 minutes needed for set up of the bed well worth it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> The extra 5' of room in the trailer makes the 1-2 minutes needed for set up of the bed well worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say that sums it up better then anything else.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I had only the use of my left aarm for awhile (rotator cuff repair in right), and was able to set up and pull out the rear slide. See you can do it with one arm tied behind your back.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> I had only the use of my left aarm for awhile (rotator cuff repair in right), and was able to set up and pull out the rear slide. See you can do it with one arm tied behind your back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They tied your arm behind your back to repair a rotator cuff?









I migh be wrong, but I think it is time you get a new doctor.







LOL


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

We have a 25 and like everyone said, it is probably the easiest thing to set up. I'd still like to see that yellow lab do it though, Morrow!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

No they didn't, But I could do it that way now.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tripod said:


> Do you find that having to manually open the slide is a pain?
> 
> Just trying to make the right choice...
> 
> ...


We own a 21RS. The queen slide is very easy to operate and very quick to set up.

But.......

NDJolly had a suggestion to automate the process..

"I know you are secretly using (power tongue jack) as a POWER QUEEN SLIDE! Sure...you just unlock the queen slide, drop in the poles, and wind that tongue jack all the way up until the thing slides out on it's own!"

Aren't we Outbackers inventive??









Dan


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Four4RVing said:


> We have a 25 and like everyone said, it is probably the easiest thing to set up. I'd still like to see that yellow lab do it though, Morrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he did drag the picnic table he was hooked to from under the awning out to the street one time. Seemed he liked a certain female poodle walking by.

I'm sure if I hooked him to the Queen Slide he'd have no problem pulling it out!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> MaeJae said:
> 
> 
> > We have the 27
> ...


OK...








The bathroom is soooooo big that my 9 & 15 year old girls
plus 15 year old niece have all been in there doing their hair at the same time!
3 Girls in one RV bathroom .... now that's big!









Camp-on sunny
Camp-Safe
MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> The bathroom is soooooo big that my 9 & 15 year old girls
> plus 15 year old niece have all been in there doing their hair at the same time!
> 3 Girls in one RV bathroom .... now that's big!


And, more than a little bit scary!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I think pulling the 5' slide out the back is as quick as the motor on the 1' dinette slide on our 28KRS.



Oregon_Camper said:


> The only time you'll have an issue is if you don't level the trailer and you end up pulling the slide uphill. This is a good thing, as you will then remember you forgot to level correctly.
> [snapback]119749[/snapback]​


Or the flip side is you jack the front WAY up and the queen slide will roll itself out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

biga said:


> I think pulling the 5' slide out the back is as quick as the motor on the 1' dinette slide on our 28KRS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dooh!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I already posted but the only thing to add is about the two poles. I have velcro straps in the bike area under the front bunk to store the poles and they always seem to get buried after packing everything else in there. I can't deploy the bed until everything is unpacked. I'm looking at some of the mods recently posted to fix this. I like the idea of adding two fence posts (hollow) they can easily slide in and out from.


----------

